# catering insurance



## gkoziol (Feb 6, 2002)

Does anyone know what insurance one needs for an off-prem operation? Any ideas on cost?


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

i happened to luck up and find a good local company to deal with, all of the internet companies i tried to deal with were very unhelpful. we have one million in liability, pretty much the industry standard and it costs right at one thousand a year, if you don't have any luck locally i can ask my company if they do out of state policies. good luck


----------

